# Who is brave enough to post their March numbers?



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

This is one of my favorite posts we do here....I"m going to go tally mine up -- anyone else?


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

My best month ever 3737, triple last month.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I had about 11,300 sales across Amazon and B&N, and across both pen names.  Down quite a bit from last month, but still a lot.

Also, I have to add that my daughter is fifteen and put her first novella up for sale, and she sold fifteen copies in the first month.


----------



## naomi_jay (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I was feeling brave before I saw how well you guys are doing! I sold 26 books in March. Living the dream! 

I think it's worth noting though, that this far outweighs the number I've sold of my debut novel with a small press, which has been out since 2009. So I can't help but feel optimistic.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

I had a last-minute bump, which put me up to 23 sold for March.  It's only my second month so I'm really happy with this


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

I am thrilled to announce that I doubled my sales in March.  I sold 356.  Perhaps paltry to some, I have beat my previous month for three months in a row and am hoping the trend continues!  Here's to April!


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

My sales for March were almost 13x my previous best month and over double the total I sold during the previous 9 months: 652.

As of yet, 4 1/2 hours into the new month, I'm still riding the Beige Bar of Shame in both US and UK. Perhaps the ride has ended. Life goes on.


----------



## Selene Coulter (Mar 4, 2011)

28 for my not quite full first month.

Could be worse.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Crashed out at 41 in total, up slightly from last month. However THIS month will be interesting, because we're releasing a vastly more favourable book "Guardian" (press release at http://elitadaniels.com/bloodbook ). If we don't hit at least 100 I'll probably consider resigning my marketing self.


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sales for me have REALLY fallen off since Orbit mentioned that they'll be repubilshing the books. Still, even with 1/2 as many sales as before the income is still VERY good so nothing to complain about.


Crown Conspiracy ($4.95) - 1238
Avempartha ($4.95) - 871
Nyphron Rising ($4.95) - 994
Emerald Storm ($4.95) - 1041 
Wintertide($6.95) -1142 

Total: 5,286


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Slowest month this year, so far, total of *5882*


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

Imogen Rose said:


> Slowest month this year, so far, total of *5882*


As someone who saw sales go from 11,000 to 5,000 I know its hard - but nearly 6,000 books is nothing to sneeze at - feel HAPPY! Especially since you have only one at $0.99 and two at $3.99 my guess is you're making some decent money?


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

For March I sold 19 copies, but since I launched on Feb 28th, I'm going to lump my 1 day of Feb sales in with it and say 24. Damn swell! If you don't add in the fact I haven't sold anything in almost 2 weeks, which I am not.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Best month in UK so far: 607 sales at £1.75. Earning me a shiny pound for every copy sold 

US was low again (can't seem to get anything moving on Amazon US): 48 sales at $2.80. earning me two buck per copy more or less.

Smashwords was seven sales.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

March was my best month so far. My grand total was: *5096*


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

Though my numbers weren't as fantastic as many of yours, for me it was great. I quadrupled February's sales. In Feb I sold 54, in March 240. So I'm thrilled, and sales are trending well.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

More than doubled my sales from last month.  All at $2.99.  This was my first four digit month.   

Isabeau - 803
The Crown in the Heather - 728
Worth Dying For - 486

Total - 2017

I don't know about other genres, but in historical fiction they've been releasing a lot of backlist titles recently.  My guess is that this is digging into potential indie (and midlist) sales.  Not sure how long it will go on, but there are decades worth of titles to catch up on and the younger generation of Kindle users will have an endless number of cheap books to read.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

sibelhodge said:


> I had such a fab month! Sold 6314! I need to sit down now!


That's fabulous Sibel... and a really good example of how books priced higher can do very well and earn their author a decent amount of money! Well over a quid a copy looking at your prices


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

rsullivan9597 said:


> As someone who saw sales go from 11,000 to 5,000 I know its hard - but nearly 6,000 books is nothing to sneeze at - feel HAPPY! Especially since you have only one at $0.99 and two at $3.99 my guess is you're making some decent money?


I am not complaining, the major dive is from B&N, where my sales have *really* slowed down.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ended up with 682 for month - and 10,868 (lifetime)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> I am not complaining, the major dive is from B&N, where my sales have really slowed down.


This seems to be true for a lot of us. My sales there were only a little more than 50% of last month's. I see people complaining about it on the Help boards over there, too.


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

I have one indie book. I'm happy with my sales, but after reading the astounding sales from some others, I'm humbled. Congrats, everyone. 

My March sales for Logan's Redemption are the best yet -- 2101


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

March 2011 numbers (Kindle Only):

33 A.D.: 2,489
Saying Goodbye to the Sun: 171
The Lake and 17 Other Stories: 927
NASTY LITTLE F*!#ERS: 47
Devil Music and 18 Other Stories: 284

Total: 3,918


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

I sold 66 copies in March. Not as good as Februrary, but still my second best month. My goal this month was to reach 200 sales overall and I blew past that, so I'm pleased.


----------



## MattLaube (Jan 26, 2011)

Ancient Awakening - 970
Ancient Enemies - 508

A really good month considering no advertising.  Later this month, I'll start up on the promotion thing again.


----------



## J. Carson Black (Feb 27, 2011)

What excites me about KB, is that you can see where you're (hopefully) going.  These are impressive numbers you guys are putting up!  

I sold almost ten times what I sold the previous month - from 135 to 1258 this month.  Most of these sales came from three books in a series---they added up to 1066 books sold.  DARKNESS ON THE EDGE OF TOWN was my bestseller at 578.  

And this morning? No beige bar of shame.  For the first time ever!


----------



## Ian Kharitonov (Mar 1, 2011)

First full month, 34 sales. Don't really know what to make of it.


----------



## JMelzer (Mar 21, 2010)

I had my best month yet. Went from selling 135 in February to selling 1,039 in March. WOOHOO!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Weight: 947
Cost: 539
Death:437
Shadows: 738
Sliver: 883
Omni: 560
Ash: 1329
Dance: 2450

Total: 8096.

w00t!

*glances around cautiously to make sure Vicki or Konrath isn't the next person to post*


----------



## J. Carson Black (Feb 27, 2011)

Ian Kharitonov said:


> First full month, 34 sales. Don't really know what to make of it.


Ian, with a book like that, it means nothing. Quality will out. I think with a lot of people, it takes several months to get one's feet wet. I sold 1 copy my first month in July of last year.

Don't worry, that book will grow exponentially. I can almost guarantee it.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

11, including one in the UK. That was much better than February.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

naomi_jay said:


> Well, I was feeling brave before I saw how well you guys are doing! I sold 26 books in March. Living the dream!
> 
> I think it's worth noting though, that this far outweighs the number I've sold of my debut novel with a small press, which has been out since 2009. So I can't help but feel optimistic.


I hear that. Some of the numbers these guys are posting make me feel like I am certainly missing some big facet of how to do this right. However, in March alone, I did manage to sell more digital copies of my self published books than I did in the course of 6 months in 2010 through small press publishers with my traditionally printed books.


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

42 copies in March. Down from 51 in February.

So basically a slow morning for some of you


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

JMelzer said:


> I had my best month yet. Went from selling 135 in February to selling 1,039 in March. WOOHOO!


Holy cow, congratulations! That's a huge jump. If you don't mind me asking, did you do anything that was different from February or was that all natural?


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

The Goblin Market sales for March ended around 279, which was 58 more than February's sales.


----------



## Ian Kharitonov (Mar 1, 2011)

J. Carson Black said:


> Ian, with a book like that, it means nothing. Quality will out. I think with a lot of people, it takes several months to get one's feet wet. I sold 1 copy my first month in July of last year.
> 
> Don't worry, that book will grow exponentially. I can almost guarantee it.


Haha, thanks! I'm not expecting any big sales in my first 6 months, but March will be at least a benchmark for me. But I'd better finish that sequel soon, lol.
Congrats on your sales figures! Well deserved and I hope that's not the limit!


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

Nothing to scream about, but I sold 32 books total via Kindle (and a few more from Smashwords).  I'm not including giveaways, of course.  

32 is a small number.  

Last month was 17.

The month before, 7.  

I'm okay with that kind of growth.


----------



## ahilton (Feb 4, 2011)

I started selling eBooks during the last week or so of Dec 2010.

Jan: 31
Feb: 77
March: 271

 That's Amazon/BN/Smashwords combined. Kindle numbers for March were 170. BN may add a few more books tomorrow. They're always a couple of days behind and haven't posted sales for the 31st yet.

Also, I still haven't gotten paid by Amazon, but I guess this is normal? I made about $40 in Dec and Jan combined.


----------



## Aynoit Ashor (Mar 15, 2011)

I offered by first novella, _I Wish I Would've_, free on Smashwords for the month of March and had 319 downloads.
On March 26th I offered a 12 hour free sneak peak of my second novella, _Sixty-7_, on Smashwords and had 42 downloads.
I uploaded my novellas to Amazon and B&N March 28th: 6 purchases of _I Wish I Would've_. (For some reason _Sixty-7_ is not live. ) from Amazon and 4 downloads of _I Wish I Would've_ and 1 _Sixty-7_ on B&N.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

aaronpolson said:


> Nothing to scream about, but I sold 32 books total via Kindle (and a few more from Smashwords). I'm not including giveaways, of course.
> 
> 32 is a small number.
> 
> ...


And rightly so! That's a really decent pattern.  Here's hoping it keeps it up!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

This was not a good month.  33 Amazon sales.  (Don't have the data on B&N via Smashwords, but I seem to have been doing moderately well there with my short fiction at least.)

Camille


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

I noticed a slow down in sales too - which is why I tried the Victorine method for Loose Ends - I really think it helped!  And my third book in the Mary O'Reilly Series came out in mid-March and that helped to boost sales.

Amazon US - 6410
Amazon UK - 391
Barnes and Noble - 592

Total Sales - 7393


----------



## naomi_jay (Feb 1, 2011)

> However, in March alone, I did manage to sell more digital copies of my self published books than I did in the course of 6 months in 2010 through small press publishers with my traditionally printed books.


I worked it out earlier - I've got one novella and one short story out on Kindle. So far, since January 2011, they've outsold the one novel and one novella I've had available with this particular small press since 2009. And my Kindle sales are slowly creeping up. So the way forward seems clear to me


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

I had 33 copies of Gods Tomorrow (in its sixth month), and 15 copies of Expectation (in its second). 

That's not going to pay the bills, but it's the highest monthly sales so far, and I've still got a lot of backlist to get published. I'm noticing most of the big numbers belong to people with more than a handful of covers in their sigs.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I did much better than expected:

Don't Mess With Earth
Kindle: 136
Barnes & Noble: 100
Smashwords: 18

The Usurper
Kindle: 33
B&N: 7
Smashwords: 27
1 paperback

Shattered Earth:
Kindle: 61
B&N: 3
Smashwords: 87
2 paperbacks

Out of Time
Kindle: 34
B&N: 3
Smashwords: 15
1 paperback

Making it 528 sold this month, which is more than double any other previous month.  Plus, I am now over the 1500 sold altogether mark.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Aaron Pogue said:


> I had 33 copies of Gods Tomorrow (in its sixth month), and 15 copies of Expectation (in its second).
> 
> That's not going to pay the bills, but it's the highest monthly sales so far, and I've still got a lot of backlist to get published. I'm noticing most of the big numbers belong to people with more than a handful of covers in their sigs.


Cross marketing with multiple books really helps. I put my third Mary O'Reilly book at on March 17th (although there was a snafu at Amazon and it took them several days to have it show up when someone searched under my name) - and I sold over 1500 copies by the end of the month. Mostly, I believe, because my readers are following the series. But, the advantage is when you get lots of people buying it at the same time - you get a boost in the rankings and more people can find you.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll post - although I'm not doing nearly as well as the majority here.

My debut book went up at 9 PM on March 9th. I sold 108 copies.


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

(Amazon only)

Patriot Paradox
US - 2888
UK - 58

Self Arrest
US - 278
UK - 9

Misc other sources ( B&N, print ) - 17
Smash:  (but I seem to sell a lot on Sony and Kobo)

Total : *3250*

New book coming out in May....


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Michelle Muto said:


> I'll post - although I'm not doing nearly as well as the majority here.
> 
> My debut book went up at 9 PM on March 9th. I sold 108 copies.


I think that's excellent for a first month!!! My first month for Loose Ends sold about the same amount - and then it kept doubling. Next month should be really exciting for you!!!!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

For the first time, I broke 1,000 sales in a month! Hooray!
Sold 1150+ books altogether (UK, US Kindle, Nook, Smashwords)

About 750 of my short story collection, *Dating My Vibrator (and other true fiction)* for .99 cents
About 400 of my novel *Vestal Virgin* for $2.99

Suzanne


----------



## JMelzer (Mar 21, 2010)

JRainey said:


> Holy cow, congratulations! That's a huge jump. If you don't mind me asking, did you do anything that was different from February or was that all natural?


Nope, it was all natural. I actually pulled back from doing any promoting in March. Go figure. *shrug*


----------



## tawnytaylor (Feb 19, 2011)

That's a very good first month!


Michelle Muto said:


> I'll post - although I'm not doing nearly as well as the majority here.
> 
> My debut book went up at 9 PM on March 9th. I sold 108 copies.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

JMelzer said:


> Nope, it was all natural. I actually pulled back from doing any promoting in March. Go figure. *shrug*


Very cool! And hey, the sales gods work in mysterious ways.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

Sold 96ish books in March.  I didn't stay up last night to do the full tally.  This about 60 more than I sold last month, so I'm pretty happy.  As long as the number grows, it's fine by me.
I'm interested to see what will happen when my next book comes out this month.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

932 for the month for me. Which is small potatoes for everyone else, but I'm thrilled because, looking at my numbers, I tripled my sales from February (which is when I started). So I'm really excited. It's a trend I could get used to.


----------



## Karly Kirkpatrick (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm at 100 total books sold, 93 ebooks, 7 paperbacks. I'll post my breakdown over the weekend. My goal was 100 ebooks, which would net me $200, but it was close. With the paperbacks, I probably just made $200 or came just shy!

I'm releasing my next book in May, maybe at $3.49 instead of $2.99, so we'll see what that does for sales, if there are more or less. I have modest goals of selling at least 100 per title per month, but I sure won't complain if it starts to take off! The other two girls selling from DarkSide Publishing are doing better than I am and they haven't been out as long. So I still think it'll be some time before it really takes off.


----------



## KatieKlein (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't want to post the official numbers (because I'm saving them for my blog post on Monday), but my goal was to break 100 sales (March was month four for me). I released my second novel on the 14th, and _blew_ past my goal.

(happy dances)


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

My March sales were better than February sales.  The bulk of my sales are from Kindle with just a few through Smashwords.  Total= 1745.

Patricia


----------



## meggjensen (Feb 17, 2011)

I sold 156 in March, which I think is great for only my second month out!


----------



## Linda Ash (Jul 13, 2010)

I sold a total of 13 books. MTC is .99, WOS is 1.99, and ROP is 2.99:

Smashwords: 
Rose of Par Kluhnd - 2

Kindle UK: 
My Twelfth Christmas - 3

Kindle US: 
My Twelfth Christmas -2
Rose of Par Kluhnd - 4
The Witch of Starmont - 2


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

For the first time EVER, I gained 124 readers this month!    

That makes a total of 773 readers since it's release last May.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> For the first time EVER, I gained 124 readers this month!
> 
> That makes a total of 773 readers since it's release last May.


Nice jump!


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Kindle US: 33
Kindle UK: 8
Smashwords: 79 (amazing, since one book was free during e-book week)
Pubit: 2
CreateSpace: 4 paperbacks

I have 2 books available. My goal is to have 100 sales each month per book. I'll keep trying.


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

This was my first triple-digit month, and I was really thrilled with the growth. On amazon alone, because I sell practically nothing on other ebook outlets, I did 88 books in February and jumped 43% to 155 books sold in March. And I sold enough of my $2.99 books to cover the price drop on Hard Day's Knight to $.99, so March was my best month revenue-wise, too. 

I was planning a price increase this month, but since sales jumped dramatically in the last week, I'm going to leave things alone for a while instead. If I can see 40% growth every month for even a couple of months, I'll be ecstatic. 

Hopefully, with April being National Poetry Month I'll see a few more sales on my two books of poetry this month (but I am NOT holding my breath for that!).


----------



## BlakeCrouch (Apr 18, 2010)

14,122 across all platforms...I released a new novel at the end of Feb., so that gave me a huge boost over Jan. and Feb.


----------



## sandynight (Sep 26, 2010)

I did amazingly well, thanks to everyone!   

Kindle US- 2,437 
        UK-      2 
      Pubit-    21 

Total- 2,460


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Total sales amounted to 8,628, of which 6,154 were for The Righteous. I thought I would hit 1,000 for Implant, but fell a little short. Overall, I'm quite happy and recognize that luck played a big part.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

42 in March, my first full month (after a kingly 6 in February, heh). But sales slowed down in the last week or two, so I'm a little dubious about seeing an upward trend in April.


----------



## Susan Brassfield Cogan (Mar 25, 2011)

I sold 9 total, but it's my first month and I'm just getting started. It's VERY interesting to see how everyone else is doing!


----------



## Derek J. Canyon (Sep 1, 2010)

I sold 1203! Finally broke the 1000 mark in my 6 month!


----------



## MiaHeart (Feb 10, 2011)

Was a good month

398 B&N
74 Amazon
11 Amazon Uk
For a grand total of 483

Had 225 in February so doubled it, that makes me happy.


----------



## DanHolloway (Sep 22, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> More than doubled my sales from last month. All at $2.99. This was my first four digit month.
> 
> Isabeau - 803
> The Crown in the Heather - 728
> ...


Great to see you doing so well, Gemi!
I'm delighted with my month. The breakdown between titles was so extreme though that I blogged about it
http://agnieszkasshoes.blogspot.com/2011/03/thrilling-news.html
and things have changed more since.

I sold 55 all told in US, but in the UK

(life razorblades included (urban shorts and performance poetry) - 4
The Man Who Painted Agnieszka's Shoes (postmodern literary) - 12
Songs from the Other Side of the Wall (literary but an old release with a lot of great reviews) - 61
The Company of Fellows - commercial mystery - 415

If that doesn't tell a story...


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

BlakeCrouch said:


> 14,122 across all platforms...I released a new novel at the end of Feb., so that gave me a huge boost over Jan. and Feb.


Hooray!!! Blake Graduated!

Awesome! And Blake has finally graduated! He's now a full-time writer!


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow!! Great numbers!!! Congrats to all. Indie writers rock!!!!!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

One book on Amazon: Total sales for March = 14,750


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

I sold 50 total, which is almost double last month, but still pretty low.  On a good note, I did triple my UK sales for the month.  Still really low, but I'm excited if I sell just one over there.  So....


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

John Hartness said:


> This was my first triple-digit month, and I was really thrilled with the growth. On amazon alone, because I sell practically nothing on other ebook outlets, I did 88 books in February and jumped 43% to 155 books sold in March. And I sold enough of my $2.99 books to cover the price drop on Hard Day's Knight to $.99, so March was my best month revenue-wise, too.
> 
> I was planning a price increase this month, but since sales jumped dramatically in the last week, I'm going to leave things alone for a while instead. If I can see 40% growth every month for even a couple of months, I'll be ecstatic.
> 
> Hopefully, with April being National Poetry Month I'll see a few more sales on my two books of poetry this month (but I am NOT holding my breath for that!).


Congrats, John! Sounds like a strong month!


----------



## Jackie Barbosa (Mar 23, 2011)

71 copies on Amazon US, 7 on Amazon UK. (In February, my Amazon UK numbers were double my Amazon US numbers.)

But I also got a pretty nice bump when Amazon discounted my book to 89 cents (cover price is currently $1.29). My sales at an undiscounted 99 cents and then at $1.29 prior to the discount were about the same (1 copy every 18 hours or so).


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I had my best month since December, with 313 total sales from Kindle and B&N (can't really figure out how to count Smashwords because of the delays in reporting).  This was the first full month for my new book, Kissing Kelli and it sold 300 copies.  11 were for my Christmas book, Angel Be Good, and 2 for my writing workshops booklet.  I'm really pleased since I didn't get the nice post Christmas bonanza because of having a post-seasonal book.  

Congratulations to everyone on their numbers!


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Do I kill myself now?  10 sales

I am pushing in a lot of directions and hoping the LA Festival of books makes a difference at the end of this month.  Three local book clubs are reading my book for May, so it would be good if they bought  their copies.
LOL


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Here are my Amazon numbers.

Draugr 6
Dust 14
Shades 8	
The Haunting of Drang Island 3	

So 31 total...I'm pleased with that, since I started this in February. 
Wish I had a cool graph like Derek Canyon...though.

Dust is prices at 99 cents. The rest at $2.99.

Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## Jarrett Rush (Jun 19, 2010)

I finally get to contribute to this thread after months and months of just lurking on it. My novella has been up since March 17 and I had 24 total sales plus 4 freebies. Mostly through Amazon, a few through Smashwords, and only one at Barnes and Noble. Hoping I can do what it seems like most others have done and double my sales in April. Looking forward to seeing what one full month for sale will do. In the meantime I'm still cranking on the next book. Multiple titles seems to really be a key to success.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I had 10,107 sales across all pen names. I had 5 titles sell over 1000 copies each. It was a great month  

Sandy


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Some great numbers here!

Me, I had my first 3,000 plus month, two books.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

rsullivan9597 said:


> This is one of my favorite posts we do here....I"m going to go tally mine up -- anyone else?


25 downloads for March, more than double from 10 last month, 5 times more than January. 4th month of release for The Cries Of Vampira. My first ebook...quite overjoyed with the sales! 

Congrats to all posting here!


----------



## JamieDeBree (Oct 1, 2010)

I find these post so inspiring...numbers to reach for!  

Across my three titles (Amazon plus B&N) I sold a total of 371. About 30 less than last month, but I'm not complaining. 

Total since I started last August: 1136

Around 1k of those are just Tempest...the other two books are just getting started.


----------



## JJWestendarp (Nov 2, 2010)

@Amazon
7 Spiral X (including 1 print book sale, which just so happened to go live as a purchasable product on the 31st  )
1 Split

@Smashwords
~120 downloads of The Plan, the short I put up for free (up for roughly a week).
37 copies of Split for free during Read an eBook Week.
3 copies of Spiral X at 50% off during RAEW.
0 Full Price sales.

@B&N
From Thesaurus.com: zero, nothing; null, nul, naught, nought, void; cipher, goose egg; none, nobody, no one; nichts [Ger.], nixie, nix; zilch, zip, zippo [slang];


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

EGranfors said:


> Do I kill myself now? 10 sales
> 
> I am pushing in a lot of directions and hoping the LA Festival of books makes a difference at the end of this month. Three local book clubs are reading my book for May, so it would be good if they bought their copies.
> LOL


It's all about getting your book out there - I bet next month is even better.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

terrireid said:


> It's all about getting your book out there - I bet next month is even better.


A few months ago I only dreamed of selling over 1,000 books in March--heck last month I thought 450 was great. The first 3 months my short stories were out (Aug, Sept, Oct) I sold about 27 per month.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow! What great numbers. Congratulations, everyone. And may I say, as a former Excel Drone, I'm green with envy for Derek's graph?

No, forget that. For his numbers. Let's be real.

Put me in the "my numbers are tiny but I'm thrilled" camp. As a debut author with no presence, I had a huge leap in March:

(Feb : 15)
March: 114

Kindle US numbers. BN was only 6. 

Now I need to get offline and finish my edits for Love Handles, coming out in a couple weeks. More titles=more $=more


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta (Feb 18, 2011)

March has been my first complete month in amazon. 
I´ve sold 106, so I am very happy, having in mind that it´s a nover written in Spanish. 

My plans for april are: Start selling in Smashwords, B/N and in paperback version in Amazon.
Objetives? The sky is the limit!  hahaha... 

Well being realistic, my goal is to sell 100-150.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I had a nice jump in sales last month.

_Dismember_: 245
_Down the Drain_: 255

Total: 500 exactly (how weird is that?)

And here's my growth since I started:










_Freeze_ should be out partway through this month. I can't wait to see my April numbers.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

I have to admit that I'm jealous of the lovely spreadsheets too!!!


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Mel Comley said:


> My best month ever 3737, triple last month.


I'm envious. I only sold 61 -- but still, that's my best month so far.


----------



## Josh_Stallings (Mar 18, 2011)

In my first 12 days I sold 32 kindle US, 1 kindle UK, 14 paperbacks & 3 B&N  Grand total... drum roll please... 50 copies in the hands of readers.  I'm proud, I can take my wife to nice dinner to celebrate.


----------



## shavens (Jun 25, 2010)

March was my first month for Farr Point. 50 total -- 42 Kindle, 8 Nook.

http://farrpoint.posterous.com


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> That's fabulous Sibel... and a really good example of how books priced higher can do very well and earn their author a decent amount of money! Well over a quid a copy looking at your prices


My thoughts exactly, Nick! 

Karen


----------



## Donna Ball (May 8, 2010)

475 for me...which I know sounds pathetic in comparison to others here, but it's still my best month ever!  And the two top sellers were priced at 4.99.
I love seeing other people's number soar.  It gives me hope.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

48 U.S., 3 U.K. for March, down 50 percent from February's 100.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

So my numbers just for Amazon US are:
January:  21  . . . 3 I bought myself, 3 my daughter bought, sad, I know 
February:  50
March:  271

I sold 40 yesterday alone, so something exciting seems to be happening


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

I was hoping to hit 1000 sales this month.

I surpassed that and had my best month ever!!!

4252 ebook sales across 6 titles across all outlets!!!

WooHoo!!!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

I sold quite a few... I'm going to go buy a new mazerati or something to celebrate. Oh... wait... that's not 26-million. That's just plain ol' 26.

Well, crap.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

well only my 2nd month out...

March - 47 of Glimmer
5 of Dawning

Feb I sold 40 of Glimmer

I'll take it.


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

sibelhodge said:


> I had such a fab month! Sold 6314! I need to sit down now!


And not to *out * you or anything Siebel - but those are at $3.50 each right? That's more than $15,000 !! But as any one at the Absoulte Write Water Cooler will tell you only a handful of people can make any money by self publishing!!


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

I sold 2,460 across all platforms - I was hoping to hit 2500.  This increased from 2,050 in February.  Still, four of my five books are at $2.99, so that was pretty good.  

Congratulations to everyone on your sales!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

jhanel said:


> I sold quite a few... I'm going to go buy a new mazerati or something to celebrate. Oh... wait... that's not 26-million. That's just plain ol' 26.
> 
> Well, crap.


Just put you 1 closer to 26mil!


----------



## JJayKamp (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear how well so many are doing!  And to those whose numbers are quite a bit lower: hey, there's hope, right?  Things can only improve, as it seems pretty certain that the longer your books are up, the higher your numbers go (at least that's what I'm telling myself).

As for me:  March was my first month.

The Last Killiney, time-travel romance, .99 cents: 39 for US, 1 for UK

The Bayman's Bride, historical romance, .99 cents: 23 for US, 2 for UK

In the last week, I've had the worst sales so far, and the worst Amazon ranking I've ever had.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

1060, most of that for White Seed (about 700).  Also got a nice boost from KND which probably accounted for about 150 or more books sold.


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

_I Serve_ had its best month at 778. That's our 8th month of increased sales. I am very curious to see if we continue the growth or if we are heading into a slow down. I have a feeling the overall market might be headed for a slow down as spring and summer approach but Amazon keeps kicking me out of the room behind the curtain and wont let me see their numbers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I've seen a slight rise in all the books on both Amazon.com and Amazon UK, except for _But Can You..._ on Amazon UK which was down very slightly.

Total figures:

Feb 3494

March 3475


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

My sales completely tanked. I went from mortgage-payment + car payment + motorcycle payment sales to just the car payment.
Very depressing...


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

rsullivan9597 said:


> This is one of my favorite posts we do here....?


Mine too! Although I'm sorry to say that my numbers dropped this month.

The Truth About Dating sold 4609. 
Searching For Meredith Love sold 149.
Total is 4758.

I was hoping to break 5000. In February, I averaged about 173 book sales a day, and in March it was more like 153. I was hoping to keep moving up.


----------



## Mehryinett (Feb 19, 2011)

A total of 15, here and on Smashwords. I only got the first thing up on March 14 though, so I suppose that's pretty good. But... but... why am I not I rich yet?


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Went backwards in my second full month from 15 to 5.  Did give away a couple of hundred with the Smashwords promo.

Not really pushing them at the moment while working on additional stories.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

I sold 172 copies this month, which is my best month yet. Since October of last year, my numbers have been growing, so here's to hoping it stays that way!!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

My sales dropped this month too, but I totally expected a drop at some point.

21,013 - Across all sales channels

Still a pretty good month.  

Vicki


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

Released Jule Reigh and the Jim Stone Affair (11k, 99 cents) at Amazon on Jan 1.

Jan=7
Feb=3
Mar=1

If the trend continues, I'll sell 0 for April!  

Released Immortal Ecstasy (30k, 2.99) at Amazon on Mar 21.

Mar=5

They've been at Smashwords since first of Nov and last of Dec, respectively. I've sold several dozen combined through the retailers: B&N, Apple, Sony, etc. I glanced at the spreadsheet, but I haven't sorted through it yet. Just haven't felt like tackling it because with several free stories, and having one free for a few weeks then priced again, the spreadsheet is a nightmare to figure out. But, so far, I will be getting a very low 3 figure check from Smashwords when they pay out this month. 

Lanette


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Yikes, I don't wanna follow Victorine!  

I've only got one self-pubbed book for sale and it was only available during the last week of March. Still my sales for that one week are:

Kindle US: 26
Kindle UK: 3
B&N: 5
Smashwords 0 (but only just got their premium distribution the other day)
Total: 34


----------



## bdpetry (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, March was my first full month, and I finished out at 26, a little less than half of my grand total. I suppose that isn't terrible for a one-book fella with no readership and no credibility.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

I sold 444 copies at $2.99 through the 14th.  On the 15th I dropped the price on a temporary basis to $0.99 and sold 1526.

Total for one book = 1970.

Although I sold more copies at the lower price,  my projections show I lost $599.67 as a result of the price drop.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Victorine said:


> My sales dropped this month too, but I totally expected a drop at some point.
> 
> 21,013 - Across all sales channels
> 
> ...


Yeah, not bad, Vicki. You made the New York Times bestseller list in March, didn't you?


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Yikes, I don't wanna follow Victorine!


Nobody does. 

I'm actually quite happy to see that her strong sales are continuing month after month. I'm not in her same league at all, but I'm delighted with my sales and would be perfectly satisfied if they simply stayed where they are. It encourages me to see people continue to sell at a high level.



> I've only got one self-pubbed book for sale and it was only available during the last week of March. Still my sales for that one week are:
> 
> Kindle US: 26
> Kindle UK: 3
> ...


That's a heck of a first week. Even better, you sold across Amazon US, Amazon UK, and B&N, which is a great sign.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Down for me in March too. I guess January is going to be the month I look back on wistfully. Anyway, 1,711 for all 3 books, and all at $2.99. That's all channels except the ones Smashwords distributes to, which I'm not sure I'll ever figure out.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

I've gotta say I'm blown away by some of the figures in this thread...  there must be some very hungry readers out there!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

rsullivan9597 said:


> And not to *out * you or anything Siebel - but those are at $3.50 each right? That's more than $15,000 !! But as any one at the Absoulte Write Water Cooler will tell you only a handful of people can make any money by self publishing!!


Your so bad! You made me chuckle with this.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Sold 60 in March for my indie book.
Don't know what the small press books sold as my publishers release numbers quarterly (or thereabouts), but I think my indie book outpaced the small press pubs. I know my first small press pubbed book only sold 50 books in 5 years, so I've already beaten that one to a pulp in my first month as an indie author!

I'm hoping to get out another indie book in about 3 months or so (I'm working on the second draft and it takes me forever) and it would be *sweet* if I could then go from 60 to 120 books/month, particularly if I leave the first one at $.99 and price the second at $2.99. That's my hope, anyway.

Onward and upward!


----------



## J.A. Marlow (Dec 18, 2010)

[Post content removed to protect my content and data because I do not agree to or accept VerticalScope's new Terms of Service. I hereby reject said terms and retain all copyrights to my information and content.

I disavow any association with the new ads that now exist that may be tasteless, racist, demeaning to women, sexist, or exploitative in any way.]


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Mine was better overall, in that it sold almost 3 times as much in the UK pushing Invisible Tears into the top 100 ranked. With sales of 1164.

US side saw a little slump.  A loss of some sales saw my rank drop by over 400 places but still sales of 2287. 

So it evens out to be a similar month just things got shuffled a bit, gutted with the loss of rank in US though. I hope it picks up again now I am back off holiday.


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm too ashamed to post my total sales for March.   Here's hoping that April is much, much better.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

@Mr Rad, we all have to start someone. The most important thing is not to give up.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 20, 2011)

I posted this elsewhere but got 113 in March, my first full month: 100 in UK, 13 in US. We've been steadily selling 25-30 a week since Killing Cupid was published. And that takes a lot of work to promote it!  Lucky I'm not doing it for the money or it would be the worst-paid job ever


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

There's some encouraging numbers on here. I'm blown away by some of the newbies figures.

I'm chuffed to say that I sold 354 across 3 titles (the 4th only came out on the last day of the month so I'm not counting that). Over 200 sales were for my 99 cent novella, the rest spread across the other 2 books which fluctuated between 99 cents and $2.99.

I hope April is even better now I have the 4th book out.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

I published my first novel mid March on Amazon, I have to say I was not as prepared I should have been, I started promoting late.  Sales are... well not that high, 2 at Amazon and 1 at smashwords.

I hope sales picks up a bit. I'm planning to publish a sci-fi novelette within two weeks for $0.99. With two books out I hope to sell more. I have a lot of hope, used the word three times already.


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

Mel Comley said:


> @Mr Rad, we all have to start someone. The most important thing is not to give up.


Thanks for the encouragement. I haven't thrown in the towel just yet. Still working on my next piece. Maybe that one will be my breakout novel.


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't have a full month of sales yet; I published my first Kindle book on March 13.  For the last 17 days of March I sold 260 copies.  I was hoping for a stronger showing, but if I read Victorine's analysis correctly, the first month is usually slow.  We shall see!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Those are great numbers for the first month, Pearson!

May I suggest that you add your book to your signature line so interested folks can find it easily?


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearson Moore said:


> I don't have a full month of sales yet; I published my first Kindle book on March 13. For the last 17 days of March I sold 260 copies. I was hoping for a stronger showing, but if I read Victorine's analysis correctly, the first month is usually slow. We shall see!


What Ellen said. 260 books in the first 17 days is fantastic, especially for just one book.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

1399 in March.  Slightly more than February, but a smidge less per day.  I think this might even out until I get the next book out in June.


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

Pearson Moore said:


> I don't have a full month of sales yet; I published my first Kindle book on March 13. For the last 17 days of March I sold 260 copies. I was hoping for a stronger showing, but if I read Victorine's analysis correctly, the first month is usually slow. We shall see!


260 in your first month is fricking amazing - especially at $3.99. You could write a short on 'How I sold 250 Kindle books in my first month' and probably pick up another 1500 sales from that alone.


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

(Facepalm) my sales are awful.
first book out in July, second and third out mid feb. 
Delighted to see everyone doing so well, but don't have a clue how to do better. 
Maybe I'll just have to settle for single figures per month!


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

*Tempest:* (without any marketing in March, I've had my best month so far on Amazon. B and N continues to give me fewer and fewer sales.)

Amazon: 393
Amazon UK: 2
B and N: 114
Smashwords: don't know
_Total: 509_

*Rita Morse and the Sinister Shadow:* (some marketing)
Amazon: 3
B and N: 1
_Total: 4_


----------



## J.A. Marlow (Dec 18, 2010)

[Post content removed to protect my content and data because I do not agree to or accept VerticalScope's new Terms of Service. I hereby reject said terms and retain all copyrights to my information and content.

I disavow any association with the new ads that now exist that may be tasteless, racist, demeaning to women, sexist, or exploitative in any way.]


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

5300 for Out of Time.

To all of those who think their numbers are low - Don't get discouraged. Keep on keepin' on. And be proud of what you've accomplished so far.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Just put you 1 closer to 26mil!


HAH!!! Thanks. =)


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

Pearson Moore said:


> I don't have a full month of sales yet; I published my first Kindle book on March 13. For the last 17 days of March I sold 260 copies. I was hoping for a stronger showing, but if I read Victorine's analysis correctly, the first month is usually slow. We shall see!


You published the same date as I, and I only got 3 to show for, I'm honestly jealous.  I'm happy for you, it's always great to see people do well, it encourage me to do better.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Just over 1250 for Healing Touch on Amazon UK and US. I don't even try to figure out the other channels. Those payments are happy surprises. I've been lucky with Amazon UK. They dropped my price to 49p a month or two ago and sales are brisk. 

Now all I need to do is finish up my current WIP and get it out there.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Monique, that is a fabulous number for one book. And I really loved _Out of Time_. Glad it's selling so well!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you, Ellen! I'm so thrilled you enjoyed it. Gotta get that next book out. I'm in awe of all of you with so many books. Someday...


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

I love reading this thread.  Every single one of you inspires me.  Those who sold more because I hope to sell more, too.  Those who sold less because I admire your mettle.  In the end, we all just want to write and be read, and it's why I enjoy hearing from all of you.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Well over 4 books, I sold 365 in March at Amazon, BN, and Smash.

I'm pretty happy about that!


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Charlotte Collins (novel at $2.99) 660
Maria Lucas (short story at $.99 released Mar 5) 122

Very happy despite slower sales this week.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

I sold 825 Ebooks (three books). What puzzles me is that 395 of those were Kindle copies of Driving on the Wrong Side of the Road. And I sold EXACTLY the same number Kindle copies of Driving in February. What are the odds?


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

BlakeCrouch said:


> 14,122 across all platforms...I released a new novel at the end of Feb., so that gave me a huge boost over Jan. and Feb.


Wow - Congratz Blake - Nice going!!


----------



## endhalf (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow, that is both amazing and really sad... Amazing, because I really love to see some of my favorites books to be doing so great and I feel like authors deserve it. I mean, it is amazing that you can write your book and post it on Amazon, where you can earn up to 70 (?)% of your price. I myself consider as succes even less than 1000 copies sold. When you sell for example 300 copies, sure, you can't buy new car, but hey, you'v entertained over 300 people wich seems to me really great.

But it is really sad seeing that someone can sell that many books without having any problems with publishers for it is not possible to do that in non-english speaking countries. I'm living in Czech Republic, wich is small, 10mil country in the middle of Europe. Completely impossible here .


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

NickSpalding said:


> That's fabulous Sibel... and a really good example of how books priced higher can do very well and earn their author a decent amount of money! Well over a quid a copy looking at your prices


Quid? Quid? I'm assuming that some form of currency?


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> Quid? Quid? I'm assuming that some form of currency?


I'm not British, but I believe "quid" is slang for a pound.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

WilliamEsmont said:


> 260 in your first month is fricking amazing - especially at $3.99. You could write a short on 'How I sold 250 Kindle books in my first month' and probably pick up another 1500 sales from that alone.


LOL, I was thinking that too. And wondering what his book was because it wasn't in his sig! 
I had half that, Pearson, and I'm doing the happy dance. Rock on!


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay....so I really hope no one gets mad at me for doing this. But I think it is useful information for people - and its based off of numbers posted publically, not something private so I really do hope this is all right. I took the data from this post along with sales numbers on books and came up with some monthly earnings....

When I had "exact" numbers for all books I made a single income $. When people had several books I posted the "min" and "max" assuming all books were sold at lowest price and highest price.


 Author	 # of titles	 Sold	 Prices	 Monthly	 Min	 Max	 Mel Comley	 2	 3,737	 2-$0.99, 1-$2.99	  $1,295  $7,822  Ellen Fisher	 15	 11,300	 15-$0.99	 $3,915    Judi Coltman	 1	 356	 1-$2.99	 $745    D.A. Boulter	 4	 652	 2-$0.99, 2-$2.99	  $226  $1,365  Michael J. Sullivan	 5	 5,286	 4-$4.95, 1-$6.95	 $19,915    Imogen Rose	 4	 5,882	 1-$0.99, 3-$3.99	  $2,038  $16,428  Siebel Hodge	 3	 6,314	 3-$3.49	 $15,425    Nick Spalding	 1	 607	 1-$2.82	 $1,198    Martin Sharlow	 5	 5,096	 3-$0.99, 1-$1.95, 1-$2.99	  $1,766  $10,666  N. Gemini Sasson	 3	 2,017	 $2.99  $4,222    Edward Patterson	 Many	 682	 $0.99, $2.99	 $236  $1,427   Cara Marsi	 1	 2,101	 $0.99  $728    David McAfee	 5	 3,918	 2-$0.99, 3-$2.99	 $6,085    Matt Laube	 2	 1,478	 $0.99, $2.99	 $1,399    J. Carson Black	 3	 1,066	 3-$0.99	 $369    James Melzer	 4	 1,039	 4-$0.99	 $360    David Dalglish	 8	 6,554	 2-$0.99, $2.99, 2-$3.99	 $12,132    Teri Reid	 3	 7,002	 1-$0.99, 2-$2.99	  $2,426  $14,655  William Esmont	 2	 3,166	 2-$0.99	 $1,097    Suzanne Tyrpak	 2	 1,150	 1-$0.99, 1-$2.99	 $1,201    Jill Myles	 6	 932	 6-$0.99	 $323    Patricia Rockwell	 2	 1,745	 2-$0.99	 $604    Blake Crouch	 6	 14,122	 1-$0.99, 4-$2.99 1-$399,	  $4,893  $39,443  Sandy Knight	 1	 2,437	 1-$0.99	 $844    Michael Wallace	 7	 8,628	 3-$0.99, 1-$1.49, 3-$2.99	  $2,990  $24,098  David J. Canyon	 2	 1,203	 2-$0.99	 $417    Sandra Edwards	 5	 10,107	 $3-$0.99, 2-$2.99	  $6,995  $21,154  Eric Christopherson	 2	 3,000	 1-$0.99 2-2.99	  $1,040  $6,279  Ann Marie Novak	 6	 4,252	 5-$0.99, 1-$2.99	  $1,473  $8,899  J. L Bryan	 5	 2,460	 1-$0.99, 5-$2.99	  $852  $5,149  Paul Clayton	 3	 1,060	 1-$0.99, 1-$2.99, 1-$4.99	 $1,590	   Jan Hurst Nicholson	 5	 3,475	 4-$0.99, 1-$2.99	  $1,204  $7,273  Julie Christenson	 2	 4,758	 1-$0.99, 1-$1.29	 $1,664	   Victorine Lieskie	 1	 21,013	 $1-$0.99	 $7,281    Steven Hawk	 1	 1,970	 1-($0.99 & 2.99)	 $993    Ellen O'Connell	 3	 1,771	 3-$2.99	 $3.58    Abigail Lawrence	 1	 3,451	 $0.99 US $1.13 UK	 $1,253    Robert DuPerre	 3	 1,399	 1-$0.99, 2-$2.99	  $485  $2,928  Monique Martin	 1	 5,300	 1-$0.99	 $1,836    Jenna Anderson	 1	 1,250	 1-$0.99	 $433    Dana Estill	 1	 825	 1-$0.99, 2-$2.99	  $286  $1,727  M H Sergent	 4	 3,559	 1-$0.99, 2-$2.99, 1-$3.99	 $4,211   

Does this offend anyone...especially those that posted? - Please don't "Quote" this in replies as if it others don't like seeing this I'll delete this post and "wish it away to the cornfield" so it never existed - but I thought it was interersting to say the least.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmm, Eric Carpenter's numbers looks suspiciously like mine, i.e., Eric Christopherson. Who is this Carpenter fellow?


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Robin, I actually have fifteen titles (the others are under my pen name).


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Seven Days From Sunday -- 2,049
The Shot To Die For -- 548
Operation Spider Web -- 476
The Yemen Connection -- 486

Total -- 3,559

Count me as a happy camper.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for compiling the info, Robin. And congrats to all writers, with sales large and small, who have dared to put their work in front of the public and reap what benefits you can!


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Just wanted to clarify that mine are for three titles only. My other three are through Smashwords or have various freebies going on, so I didn't count them.


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words of encouragement about my March sales (260 units since March 13, when I published my first ebook).  I didn't mean to complain about low sales.  Not at all!  But I've been "marketing" for over a year.  If you watched LOST and you poked around even a little in the last season, you know my name.  It's all over the internet--on over 33,000 site now.  My Google numbers are comparable to long-established traditionally-published authors.  Based on readership of my essays I was predicting sales in the thousands for the first month.  But reality is a good thing, too.  I'm marketing and have new ideas coming up.

To those who requested that I post my book in my signature, well, I may do that at some point, but I'm still treading gingerly after being told I had committed bannable offences.  I mentioned my book in one or two posts, the last time to a fellow whose book had appeared on the same page as mine.  I thought that was nifty and brought it up in a post.  Apparently this constituted illegal promotion of my book.  So now I'm careful to not even mention the title of my book.  I mention in this post that I am an author only because it is the only way to reveal my sales numbers, which must be okay to do, or this thread would have been shut down.  But I've been very careful not to mention the title of my book, and anywhere else at KB I don't even mention that I write, unless, as with this thread, the invitation to post seems to demand that one disclose one's standing as published author.  The rules here are good, they're just a lot tighter than anything I've ever experienced before.  It's all to the good, and I'm trying my best not to violate any rules.  So it may be a few weeks or months before I get up the courage to mention what I write about and to resume a real author's signature.


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

These are really fascinating to read. Thanks for being so open about the monthly sales!


----------



## LiteraryGrrrl (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, thanks everyone!
Us newbies need this kind of encouragment.

And in case any other short story writer wants perspective from someone with a tad over 2 months under her belt, here are my numbers:

January: 10 (1 title published on the 15th)
February: 58 (2nd title published on the 6th, 3rd on the 27th)
March: 56 (4th title published on the 31st)

I was sad to see March's sales go down in comparison to February, and that was across all titles. Weird, but I heard a lot of other people bemoaning their March sales, too, so I guess I'm not alone.

Onward and upward!

Shana


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm still a newbie for sure, my first novel Chaos Mortalitus, Book 1 went live on kindle March 23rd, 2011 and I've had 6 downloads so far.  Some of you with much more experience have such impressive numbers it can be a bit intimidating, but I'm having a blast either way.  Thanks to everyone who offered helpful advice, I look forward to where this road might take us all!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

So . . .when the B and N numbers came in yesterday I shrieked at my husband.  Combined with Amazon, I had 548 sales overall and I couldn't sleep last night I was so excited.  Love, love, the indie route


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

Robin, it doesn't offend me in the least - I find it very inspiring and helpful. I hope you keep it up here!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Robin, thanks for doing this. I'm still waiting for my first cheque from Amazon.com. Did you take off the 30% tax for the monthly earnings? Many of us won't be able to get this back without an enormous amount of hassle. Thankfully my best sales are at Amazon UK.


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the corrections all - I incoprorated them - Eric I was confusing you with Steven Carpenter (author of Killer) sorry about that.  As for taking 30% off the top for overseas - no I did calculate pounds to US currency but just as I'm not adjusting income based on tax brackets I'm not adjusting for any tax issues - it would just get WAY to complicated.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

I sold 125 books in March. 11 up from February!


----------



## Lynn Mixon (Jan 2, 2011)

Great information, Robin. One thing I noticed was that the first author, Mel Comley, has two books, two at $0.99 and one at $2.99. That sounds very quantum.


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you _so much_ everyone who has made this info available. It's scary to step out "on my own," and I really appreciate seeing the numbers.


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> I am not complaining, the major dive is from B&N, where my sales have *really* slowed down.


I'm right there with you, Imogen. My sales at Amazon have held relatively steady. Down from the post-holiday highs, but I'm still happy with the numbers. I had huge sales at B&N in January and February. I knew they wouldn't last, but I was hoping they'd plateau at a higher level. Ah well, I still sold *5185* last month across all platforms (2 @ $2.99, 1 @ $3.99), so I can't complain too much


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

sibelhodge said:


> I had such a fab month! Sold 6314! I need to sit down now!


Congrats, Sibel! That's great, especially since your books are higher priced. Nice to know it's not all about the 99-centers.


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

Derek J. Canyon said:


> I sold 1203! Finally broke the 1000 mark in my 6 month!


Love the chart, Derek. What program do you use?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

fancy. i want me one o them there pretty graphs.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

EllenFisher said:


> I had about 11,300 sales across Amazon and B&N, and across both pen names. Down quite a bit from last month, but still a lot.
> 
> Also, I have to add that my daughter is fifteen and put her first novella up for sale, and she sold fifteen copies in the first month.


When you say 11,300 sales do you mean total sales for the life of your books or only for the month of March? Pretty impressive if the latter!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> When you say 11,300 sales do you mean total sales for the life of your books or only for the month of March?


I mean for the month of March (across fifteen books and two pen names). But don't be too impressed; B&N seems to have decided to do something weird again and messed up my sales ranking for my bestseller over there. As a consequence the book dropped off the PubIt bestseller list yesterday, and sales have dwindled to almost nothing today. Which just goes to show you that good sales are dependent on a lot of factors, and can evaporate rather quickly *shrugs*.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

March Recap for my two books:
Lost Secret of Fairies:
5 on Kindle
39 on Smashwords(Due to the Read an Ebook Week Promo)

Lost Secret of the Green Man
4

Total: 48


----------



## Derek J. Canyon (Sep 1, 2010)

Beth O said:


> Love the chart, Derek. What program do you use?


I use Excel 2010. It's got lots of nifty stuff for charts.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

I didn't keep track, and Amazon hasn't posted their March spreadsheets yet.

But I did get my latest 6 week sales figures.

$73,280 on Amazon Kindle.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Jack Kilborn said:


> I didn't keep track, and Amazon hasn't posted their March spreadsheets yet.
> 
> But I did get my latest 6 week sales figures.
> 
> $73,280 on Amazon Kindle.


Congrats!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Jack Kilborn said:


> But I did get my latest 6 week sales figures.
> $73,280 on Amazon Kindle.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Jack Kilborn said:


> I didn't keep track, and Amazon hasn't posted their March spreadsheets yet.
> 
> But I did get my latest 6 week sales figures.
> 
> $73,280 on Amazon Kindle.


Heck yeah! Congrats!

I love this thread.


----------



## KatieKlein (Dec 19, 2010)

I posted my numbers/the breakdown here: http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/04/march-sales-numbers.html


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Something occurred to me.

When I began posting numbers two years ago, no one else did. Sales figures and writing income were secretive, speculative things, and no one knew what anyone else was making, and kept their own numbers hidden.

Now there are entire threads where writers share their numbers. That's pretty amazing.

The best way to combat fear and superstition is with facts. In the legacy model, everyone was so worried about upsetting the status quo, that no one knew anything.

But knowledge is power. All of you who post your figures, your growth, and shining light upon the darkness. You're inspiring others with hard-won facts, and your generosity in sharing them is helping accelerate the indie movement. 

Good on you.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I always remember when I was first deciding to do this or not, trying to find self-published numbers. I couldn't find any. It baffled me. The only ones I found were you, Joe, and I think two posts here on KB. I think at the time you were selling about 3,000 a month. The two people here posted sales of like, 5 and 10 a month. That was a massive wake-up call, and I was thankful for both sides. I knew I'd need to work my butt off when starting, because there would be a real possibility of just not selling anything. Flipside, there was a potential out there to make real money, and I could see Joe doing it. Both sides, incredibly helpful, and I'm thankful for it. That's why I always hope people stumbling onto a thread like this don't see bragging or some sort of one-upping.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

David McAfee said:


> March 2011 numbers (Kindle Only):
> 
> 33 A.D.: 2,489
> Saying Goodbye to the Sun: 171
> ...


David? I'm curious, did "Nasty Little ..." sell better with the old cover and title? It seems like it is selling SOO much less than the others that it made me wonder.


----------



## Tina Folsom (Sep 22, 2010)

A little over 27,000 copies across 12 titles for Barnes & Noble and Amazon, but if B&N continues to cheat erotic authors out of their rankings like they've started doing over the weekend, my April figures will be much lower.


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

Tina Folsom said:


> A little over 27,000 copies across 12 titles for Barnes & Noble and Amazon, but if B&N continues to cheat erotic authors out of their rankings like they've started doing over the weekend, my April figures will be much lower.


You are my hero.

When I grow up I wanna stop being David Dalglish and be you instead.

Go, TINA!!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Nathan Lowell said:


> You are my hero.
> 
> When I grow up I wanna stop being David Dalglish and be you instead.
> 
> Go, TINA!!


David Dalglish wants to grow up to be her, too. Except, well, still male.


----------



## EverythingIndie (Mar 9, 2011)

19 sold in total, although it was my launch month and only partial, therefore, since I came into the fray about a week in. That's 18 copies of Progenitor, 1 of Morris the Misfit Monster. We shall see how this month fares!


----------



## tawnytaylor (Feb 19, 2011)

March was a great month. Sales were much better than Feb. (total sales, all venues: 301) Sadly, it looks like the fun's over, at least for the near future. April's numbers are looking much lower, thanks to the ranking shakeup at BN. 

Thankfully, I'm seeing slow and steady gains on Kindle. 

Feb. 301
Kindle: 113
BN: 188

March 3826
Kindle: 518
BN: 3308


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Published March 4th

Kindle: 195
B&N: 39
Smashwords: 2

Pretty pleased so far.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

I have to also chime in and say that I love this thread. It's encouraging to see numbers - especially over time - and hearing people share their successes is really gratifying. Publishing is a world where everyone hides their numbers so no one knows their income, but I love seeing stats posted. When someone has a good month, we can all celebrate.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Can anyone point me to that old thread started by Victorine (I believe) that listed 6 month progress?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

BarbraAnnino said:


> Can anyone point me to that old thread started by Victorine (I believe) that listed 6 month progress?


Here's the thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,56286.0.html

Vicki


----------



## Tina Folsom (Sep 22, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> David Dalglish wants to grow up to be her, too. Except, well, still male.





Nathan Lowell said:


> You are my hero.
> 
> When I grow up I wanna stop being David Dalglish and be you instead.
> 
> Go, TINA!!


You guys are too funny!


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Vicki! BTW, I just finished NOT WHAT SHE SEEMS today. Loved it!


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

I just posted my sales stats on my blog, http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com.
Feb. sales: 14. March sales: 8.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Jack Kilborn said:


> Something occurred to me.
> 
> When I began posting numbers two years ago, no one else did. Sales figures and writing income were secretive, speculative things, and no one knew what anyone else was making, and kept their own numbers hidden.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right. Well said!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

tawnytaylor said:


> March was a great month. Sales were much better than Feb. (total sales, all venues: 301) Sadly, it looks like the fun's over, at least for the near future. April's numbers are looking much lower, thanks to the ranking shakeup at BN.


Someone else mentioned this. Did anyone benefit from the shakeup? What exactly happened?


----------



## Tina Folsom (Sep 22, 2010)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Someone else mentioned this. Did anyone benefit from the shakeup? What exactly happened?


Here's the thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,60703.0.html


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Shelia A. Huggins said:


> I just posted my sales stats on my blog, http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com.
> Feb. sales: 14. March sales: 8.


Keep writing! From following the threads it seems that many writers see their sales improve over time, and as they have more books for sale.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Zero. (No titles released.) Dol-gurn it!


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Smashwords and Read an e-Book week gave me the best month ever.

Smashwords = 73
Amazon = 4 
Amazon UK = 1
B&N = 7

Total for March = 85


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Jack Kilborn said:


> I didn't keep track, and Amazon hasn't posted their March spreadsheets yet.
> 
> But I did get my latest 6 week sales figures.
> 
> $73,280 on Amazon Kindle.


sweet God. that is all.


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

I mainly share numbers because other writers sharing their numbers convinced me to jump in--and I'm talking about Dalglish and McAfee's August 2010 numbers.  I didn't even know about Konrath yet, but I soon learned...

My earnings for March are somewhere between $3500 and $4000; I don't have the Amazon report yet, so I can't be completely sure yet.

Thanks for all your hard work, Robin!


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

Derek J. Canyon said:


> I use Excel 2010. It's got lots of nifty stuff for charts.


Thanks. I've got that program but haven't played with it yet. I pretty much stick with Word.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, I'll cough up my numbers. Drumroll please!

4587


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Just 3 sales in March, compared to 5 in February (my first month). I'm still new, so I'm not getting discouraged yet, but I would sure like to see the numbers go up. Even double digits would make me happy right now.


----------



## JoanReeves (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, I arrived here by reading Robin's blog. I've been reading her, Joe Konrath's blog a long time, and some of the others who are on the list Robin published. I finally decided to "Just do it" and published my first ebook *Just One Look* in March. It went live March 26 so I don't have much to show for March compared to the heavy hitters on the list. *g*

But I thought it might be of interest to others just starting out and feeling a bit overwhelmed. I feel as if I'm kind of stumbling around these Kindle boards so I was thrilled to follow Robin here from her blog.

From March 26 to end of the month, I sold 52. I was excited. I don't know whether that's a good start, average or mediocre.


----------

